# Senate Committee Passes “Filthy Food Act”



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
Senate Committee Passes “Filthy Food Act”  Senate Committee Passes “Filthy Food Act” | Center for Science in the Public Interest



> The most dangerous bill you never heard of just cleared a major hurdle on the path to becoming law.
> 
> The so-called Regulatory Accountability Act, sponsored by Senators Rob Portman (R-OH) and Heidi Heitkamp (D-ND), would make it *nearly impossible for federal agencies to protect our health* and safety moving forward.





> The bill would affect every aspect of America’s food supply, *undermining federal work to prevent bioterrorist attacks on our food sources, inspect meat and eggs for Salmonella, reduce antibiotic-resistant bacteria in meat and poultry, and inform consumers about the content of the foods we eat.
> 
> That is why the bill has been dubbed the Filthy Food* Act. But it would also have a much broader devastating effect on American life by undermining the important work of all federal agencies, whether on health, safety, transparency, privacy, financial matters, or the environment.



At this point, I do believe that it has passed the full house.

And it is not just Congress. Regulatory Agencies are taking the innitiative on their own to roll back protections:

43 Scientists, Researchers Call on Price, Gottlieb to Keep Nutrition Facts Deadline | Center for Science in the Public Interest



> *More than 40 scientists and researchers from across the country have called on Health and Human Services Secretary Tom Price* *and Food and Drug Administration* *Commissioner Scott Gottlieb* to maintain the July 2018 compliance date for the updated Nutrition Facts label. Food industry trade groups have mounted a fierce lobbying campaign to delay the label until May 2021.



These agencies headed up by Trumskies have in fact, delayed the rules. This is what Bannon meant by the deconstruction of the administrative state!
But while not enough Americans are paying attention, these folks are:

Food Watchdog Groups Sue Trump Administration Over Menu Labeling | Center for Science in the Public Interest



> The Center for Science in the Public Interest and the National Consumers League, both represented by the nonprofit law firm Earthjustice, filed a lawsuit today in U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia challenging the U.S. Food and Drug Administration’s decision to delay a rule requiring chain restaurants, supermarkets, convenience stores, and other food retail establishments to post calorie counts for prepared food and beverages





> The Trump administration’s delay of menu labeling ill serves consumers, who need and want better information about their food choices,” said CSPI Director of Nutrition Policy Margo G. Wootan. “But the delay also ill serves the restaurant industry, which supports menu labeling and has already invested in new menus and menu boards. By siding with convenience stores and supermarkets over restaurant chains, the Trump administration is randomly sowing chaos.”


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

Get the fuck out of here , where in your links does it claim

*
The bill would affect every aspect of America’s food supply, undermining federal work to prevent bioterrorist attacks on our food sources, inspect meat and eggs for Salmonella, reduce antibiotic-resistant bacteria in meat and poultry, and inform consumers about the content of the foods we eat.

That is why the bill has been dubbed the Filthy Food Act. But it would also have a much broader devastating effect on American life by undermining the important work of all federal agencies, whether on health, safety, transparency, privacy, financial matters, or the environment.



*
Talk about propaganda from.you, let me guess demofag underground

*
.
*


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jun 25, 2017)

Trump, "Making America a Great Third World Country". 

In real life, that slogan is more accurate than Trump's "Make America Great!"


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump, "Making America a Great Third World Country".
> 
> In real life, that slogan is more accurate than Trump's "Make America Great!"


By delaying a nutrition labael for a few fucking years?




Yup another propaganda sheep





.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> Senate Committee Passes “Filthy Food Act”
> 
> 
> ...




Trump has given the Republicans the opportunity to get what they've always wanted. A world with no regulations where any business can do anything it likes without consequence. People getting sick or dying doesn't register with them, they are only interested in their pals making money, all other considerations rescinded.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Get the fuck out of here , where in your links does it claim
> 
> *
> The bill would affect every aspect of America’s food supply, undermining federal work to prevent bioterrorist attacks on our food sources, inspect meat and eggs for Salmonella, reduce antibiotic-resistant bacteria in meat and poultry, and inform consumers about the content of the foods we eat.
> ...


Demofag?  Fag??Is that you're best you got, an An ad hominem , Try addressing the issue? How is it propaganda,? Do you understand what propaganda is?

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/2014...opaganda-techniques-all-students-should-learn

Explain how this is propaganda. Refute the facts as presented.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

Well I finally found out what the OP is talking about, OP why don't you post both laws?




.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> Senate Committee Passes “Filthy Food Act”
> 
> 
> ...


Please. The people who eat shit are not going to read a label even if they  could understand it.

Such puny dribble has become the lot of the butt-hurt snowflake.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 25, 2017)

Any restaurant I've been in the past couple of years have already implemented and I believe a few before the 2014 signing. I can't remember the last time I saw anything at the grocery store without labeling. 

I'd be more concerned with the cuts to the CDC and NIH and catastrophic diseases and bioterrorism than the labeling.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Get the fuck out of here , where in your links does it claim
> ...





Demofag underground..= the leftys propaganda tool ( I won't even give that site any respect by calling it by its real name)



Well why didn't you post the first law in the first place instead of putting assnine opinions in quotes?


Now back to topic, this applies to *New food laws...*how many laws do we already have ?


.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Get the fuck out of here , where in your links does it claim
> ...


"Fag" is colloquial for homosexual. Recently, "snowflake" and "Democrat" have become very similar terms as regards white people.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

Meathead said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> ...





Probably the only time and last time anyone did was reading the back of a cerial box when we were kids...doubt if kids do nowadays with all the media now


.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> Any restaurant I've been in the past couple of years have already implemented and I believe a few before the 2014 signing. I can't remember the last time I saw anything at the grocery store without labeling.
> 
> I'd be more concerned with the cuts to the CDC and NIH and catastrophic diseases and bioterrorism than the labeling.




Ha ! Tell us where your steaks came from Texas or Spain?



^^^ this is the only new labling I want...I don't want to buy ham from Argentina or grapes from California I hate both places.


.

.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

Meathead said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> ...


It's  for  the  people who do care. What do you eat?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> Senate Committee Passes “Filthy Food Act”
> 
> 
> ...


how come you are blaming republicans when a democrat co-sponsored this thing?...hey just asking....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> ...


The republican controlled committee and Senate passed it.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Any restaurant I've been in the past couple of years have already implemented and I believe a few before the 2014 signing. I can't remember the last time I saw anything at the grocery store without labeling.
> ...



I don't buy steaks my wife does and I don't look at the package and produce where I'm from is labeled and I won't buy anything from anywhere outside the U.S. When I do order steaks they either come from Kansas or Nebraska.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Well I finally found out what the OP is talking about, OP why don't you post both laws?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why  don't  you show us what you're talking about?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

Meathead said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Contribute something useful to the topic or get lost. I'm not dealing with your horseshit.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


So apparently you don't care what's in the food you eat. Your problem but a lot of people do care.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I finally found out what the OP is talking about, OP why don't you post both laws?
> ...




Your the one that didn't post the Link in your op...I had to figure out what you were talking about.


.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Are you a snowflake/Democrat?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


You're not making any sense whatsoever ?  We are talking about delaying the much needed updating of regulations and a bill that would roll back other safeguards .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




Of course I care, but what does this law do to prevent news food laws taking into effect? The way I read it before laws were fast tracked on no real input..


Or am I wrong?

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




I don't read it that way , show me where this law will roll back safegaurds?  All I read it pertains to New food laws..


What am I missing?


.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


but yet it was co-sponsored by a democrat.....next time be a little more inclusive instead of being so one sided...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> ...




No one of his EOs stats for every new law or regulation the agneys must get rid of two..


Obama's EO demanded more rules and regulations .


.hell even bill Clinton new that.



.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Pardon me, shit happens Senate Committee Passes “Filthy Food Act” | Center for Science in the Public Interest


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Get the fuck out of here , where in your links does it claim
> 
> *
> The bill would affect every aspect of America’s food supply, undermining federal work to prevent bioterrorist attacks on our food sources, inspect meat and eggs for Salmonella, reduce antibiotic-resistant bacteria in meat and poultry, and inform consumers about the content of the foods we eat.
> ...



There is no such thing as an honest Nazi (Progressive)

Anything the OP posts will by matter of course be lies.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 25, 2017)

Do you need a paper bag to breath into?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Well let's see, Brown Shirt?

{The so-called Regulatory Accountability Act, sponsored by Senators Rob Portman (R-OH) and Heidi Heitkamp (D-ND), would make it nearly impossible for federal agencies to protect our health and safety moving forward.}

Outside of the opening lie there is this;

{and Heidi Heitkamp (D-ND)}

Does that say "D" Herr Goebbels?

But you lied "Republican assault on public health?"

Oh, but you are a fucking Nazi (Progressive,) you lie as part of your campaign of demagoguery. Slander, libel and innuendo are the ONLY thing that comes from you Nazi fucks.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Get the fuck out of here , where in your links does it claim
> ...


All that you guys have are personal attacks??  List the lies or shut up!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Your stating that it is a lie does not prove that its a  lie


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





^^^ help me out here, is this the same law?

The Regulatory Accountability Act - Coalition for Sensible Safeguards


The Regulatory Accountability Act (RAA) — which really should be called the “Regulatory Paralysis Act” — would cripple the process for issuing and enforcing regulations that ensure we have clean air and water, healthy food and consumer products, fair wages, safe workplaces and many other key protections.

The 2017 Senate version of the RAA would paralyze the rulemaking process by adding dozens of cumbersome analytic and procedural requirements, allowing more political and judicial interference and rigging the process so that corporate profits come before protecting the public. The bill’s purposefully vague language – and its baffling revival of an antiquated and exclusionary trial-like process known as adversarial rulemaking – 

.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



True, what proves it is a lie is the fact that one of the two sponsors is a DEMOCRAT.

You lied, but you're a Nazi, and that's just what you fuckers do.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> Senate Committee Passes “Filthy Food Act”  Senate Committee Passes “Filthy Food Act” | Center for Science in the Public Interest
> 
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------  GOOD , just be aware of what you eat as thats been my practice all my life long before labeling .    Just  wash your produce especially if it comes from 'mexico' or other third world suppliers .  Wash and cook meats thorougly and try to stay away from [processed] food .   Growing your own vegetables is probably best .   Amazingly funny what you lefties get worked up about .   -----------------   and on this issue , who says that many don't want to live in a Nanny State ??


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> All that you guys have are personal attacks??  List the lies or shut up!


How about posting a non-hysteria riddled op-ed? You honestly expect people to take the immature shit seriously?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Yes it is.  I had said so what is your point


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





Thank you, so why do you guys solely focus saying it's a flithy food law?


Do you have only one agenda?it seems to me they want financial responsibility instead of fast track knee jerk laws with out examining the consequences.



.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> ...




good point


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 25, 2017)

H.R.5 - 115th Congress (2017-2018): Regulatory Accountability Act of 2017

*Shown Here:
Passed House amended (01/11/2017)*
(This measure has not been amended since it was introduced. The summary has been expanded because action occurred on the measure.)

*Regulatory Accountability Act of 2017*

TITLE I--REGULATORY ACCOUNTABILITY ACT

_Regulatory Accountability Act_

(Sec. 103) This bill revises federal rulemaking procedures under the Administrative Procedure Act (APA) to require a federal agency to make all preliminary and final factual determinations based on evidence and to consider: (1) the legal authority under which a rule may be proposed; (2) the specific nature and significance of the problem the agency may address with a rule; (3) whether existing rules have created or contributed to the problem the agency may address with a rule and whether such rules may be amended or rescinded; (4) any reasonable alternatives for a new rule; and (5) the potential costs and benefits associated with potential alternative rules, including impacts on low-income populations.

Rulemaking notice requirements are revised to require agencies to:


publish in the Federal Register advance notice of proposed rulemaking involving a major or high-impact rule, a negative-impact-on-jobs-and-wages rule, or a rule that involves a novel legal or policy issue arising out of statutory mandates;
consult with the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs (OIRA) of the Office of Management and Budget (OMB) before issuing a proposed rule and after the issuance of an advance notice of proposed rulemaking;
provide interested persons an opportunity to participate in the rule making process;
hold a hearing before the adoption of any high-impact rule;
expand requirements for the adoption of a final rule, including requiring that the agency adopt a rule only on the basis of the best evidence and at the least cost; and
grant any interested person the right to petition for the issuance, amendment, or repeal of a rule.
A "major rule" or "major guidance" is a rule or guidance that OIRA determines is likely to impose: (1) an annual cost on the economy of $100 million or more, adjusted annually for inflation; (2) a major increase in costs or prices; (3) significant adverse effects on competition, employment, investment, productivity, innovation, or the ability of U.S. enterprises to compete with foreign-based enterprises; or (4) significant impacts on multiple sectors of the economy.

The bill defines: (1) "high-impact rule" as a rule that OIRA determines is likely to have an annual cost on the economy of $1 billion or more, adjusted annually for inflation; and (2) "negative-impact-on-jobs-and-wages rule" as any rule likely to reduce employment or wages in certain economic sectors or industry areas by specified amounts over specified periods.

The bill specifies the minimum amount of information that must be included in an advance notice of a proposed rulemaking.

After notice or advance notice of a proposed rulemaking, the agency making the rule is prohibited from: (1) advocating for the submission of information to form part of the record of review, (2) appealing to the public to undertake advocacy, or (3) communicating for publicity or propaganda within the United States in a manner not authorized by Congress. The agency may request comments or information in an impartial manner.

The notice of final rulemaking that agencies must publish when they adopt a final major rule shall include a report, to be revised every five years, on the benefits and costs to regulated entities. If an agency determines in a revised report that the cost to regulated entities has exceeded the anticipated cost at the time the final rule was issued, the agency must submit to Congress an assessment of whether the rule: (1) is accomplishing its regulatory objective; and (2) has been rendered unnecessary considering changes in the subject area, other government regulations, and alternatives that might impose smaller burdens or achieve lower costs. Upon delivery of such an assessment about a rule exceeding the anticipated cost, the agency must: (1) reopen the public docket to receive additional comments, and (2) consider modifications or alternatives that reduce costs and increase benefits to regulated entities or individuals.

OIRA must issue guidelines to promote coordination, simplification, and harmonization of agency rules during the rulemaking process.

The bill exempts from such revised procedures rulemakings that concern monetary policy proposed or implemented by the Federal Reserve Board (FRB) or the Federal Open Market Committee (FOMC).

(Sec. 104) The bill imposes new requirements for issuing any major guidance or guidance that involves a novel legal or policy issue arising out of statutory mandates. OIRA may issue guidelines for agencies in issuing major guidance or other guidance.

(Sec. 105) The bill provides for electronic access to transcripts of testimony, exhibits, and other papers filed in a rulemaking proceeding.

The record of decision in a rulemaking proceeding must include information from a hearing under the Information Quality Act (IQA) or on a high-impact rule.

Agencies must grant a petition for a hearing in the case of a major rule, unless the agency reasonably determines that a hearing would not advance consideration of the rule or would unreasonably delay completion of the rulemaking. Exempted from this requirement are rulemakings that concern monetary policy proposed or implemented by the FRB or the FOMC.

(Sec. 106) An agency's denial of an IQA petition, or a failure to grant or deny such petition within 90 days, is reviewable by a court as a final action. The bill allows immediate judicial review of interim rules, other than in cases involving national security interests, issued without compliance with the notice requirements of this bill.

(Sec. 107) The bill revises standards for the scope of judicial review of agency rulemaking to prohibit a court from deferring to an agency's: (1) determination of the costs and benefits or other economic or risk assessment if the agency failed to conform to guidelines on such determinations and assessments established by OIRA, (2) determinations made in the adoption of an interim rule, or (3) guidance.

(Sec. 108) The bill defines "substantial evidence" for purposes of evaluating agency adjudications and for rulemaking under the APA as such relevant evidence as a reasonable mind might accept as adequate to support a conclusion in light of the record considered as a whole, taking into account whatever in the record fairly detracts from the weight of the evidence relied upon by the agency to support its decision.

(Sec. 109) The amendments made by this title shall not apply to any rulemakings pending or completed on the date of enactment date of this title.

TITLE II--SEPARATION OF POWERS RESTORATION ACT

_Separation of Powers Restoration Act_

(Sec. 202) This title modifies the scope of judicial review of agency actions to authorize courts reviewing agency actions to decide de novo (without giving deference to the agency's interpretation) all relevant questions of law, including the interpretation of: (1) constitutional and statutory provisions, and (2) rules made by agencies. If the reviewing court determines that a statutory or regulatory provision relevant to its decision contains a gap or ambiguity, the court shall not interpret or rely on that gap or ambiguity as: (1) an implicit delegation to the agency of legislative rulemaking authority, or (2) a justification for interpreting agency authority expansively or for deferring to the agency's interpretation on the question of law.

No law may exempt such a civil action from the application of the amendments made by this bill except by specific reference to these provisions.

TITLE III--SMALL BUSINESS REGULATORY FLEXIBILITY IMPROVEMENTS ACT

_Small Business Regulatory Flexibility Improvements Act_

(Sec. 302) This title amends the Regulatory Flexibility Act of 1980 (RFA) and the Small Business Regulatory Enforcement Act of 1996 (SBREFA) to revise and expand the rulemaking requirements and procedures of federal agencies (excluding Congress, U.S. courts, U.S. territories and possessions, and the District of Columbia) that affect small entities.

The RFA is amended to adopt the broader definition of "rule" set forth in the APA, but to exclude from such definition: (1) rules that pertain to the protection of veterans' rights and benefits and to consumer credit extended to service members and dependents, or (2) rules of particular applicability relating to rates, wages, and other financial indicators. The concept of "economic impact" is added to the RFA to require agencies to consider any direct economic effect of a proposed rule on small entities and any indirect economic effect on such entities that is reasonably foreseeable and that results from such rule.

The applicability of the RFA is expanded to cover: (1) rules that have a beneficial significant economic impact on small entities, (2) rules that affect tribal organizations, (3) land management plans developed by the U.S. Forest Service and the Bureau of Land Management, and (4) certain collection-of-information and record keeping activities of the Internal Revenue Service.

The definition of "small organization" under the RFA is revised to mean any not-for-profit enterprise, including a local labor organization, with a net worth not exceeding $7 million and with no more than 500 employees.

(Sec. 303) Each agency is required to: (1) include in its regulatory agenda (published in the Federal Register every April and October) a brief description of the sector of the North American Industrial Classification System that is primarily affected by a proposed or promulgated rule that is likely to have a significant economic impact on a substantial number of small entities, and (2) prominently display a plain language summary of the information in the regulatory agenda on its website.

(Sec. 304) RFA requirements relating to an initial regulatory flexibility analysis are expanded to require an analysis to contain a detailed statement (instead of merely a statement) of information relating to a proposed rule. The analysis must include an estimate of the additional cumulative impact of the proposed rule on small entities, a description of any disproportionate economic impact on small entities or a specific class of small entities, and a description of any impairment of the ability of small entities to have access to credit.

A final regulatory flexibility analysis must include a detailed description of any disproportionate economic impact on small entities or a specific class of small entities.

An agency's certification that a rule will not have a significant economic impact on a substantial number of small entities must include an economic assessment to support the certification.

The standard for measuring the economic impact of a proposed rule on small entities is expanded to require a quantifiable or numerical description of the effects of a proposed or final rule on such entities.

(Sec. 305) The authority of an agency to waive or delay the completion of regulatory flexibility analyses is eliminated.

The Chief Counsel for Advocacy of the Small Business Administration (SBA) is given expanded authority to issue, modify, or amend rules governing agency compliance with RFA requirements and to intervene in agency adjudications.

(Sec. 306) RFA procedures for the participation of small entities in the promulgation of a proposed rule are modified to require the rulemaking agency to: (1) notify the SBA Chief Counsel for Advocacy, and (2) provide the Chief Counsel with all materials prepared or utilized by the agency in making the proposed rule and with information on the potential adverse and beneficial economic impacts of the rule on small entities.

The Chief Counsel is specifically charged with: (1) convening a review panel with representation from the SBA Office of Advocacy, the agency making the rule, and the OMB; and (2) reporting to the rulemaking agency on the economic impact of the proposed rule on small entities with respect to energy and startup costs and on alternatives that will minimize adverse or maximize beneficial economic impacts on small entities.

The Chief Counsel is empowered to waive the review panel requirements if they are deemed impracticable, unnecessary, or contrary to the public interest.

(Sec. 307) RFA requirements for periodic review of rules affecting small entities are expanded to require: (1) mandatory review of all rules that have a significant impact on a substantial number of small entities; (2) a detailed statement on how an agency will conduct outreach activities to include small businesses, including those owned and controlled by women, veterans, and socially and economically disadvantaged individuals; (3) annual agency reports on the results of its review of rules; and (4) annual publication in the Federal Register and on the agency website of a list of rules to be reviewed, with a solicitation of public comments.

(Sec. 308) Judicial review under the RFA is expedited to allow an individual who is aggrieved by an agency rule to initiate judicial review of agency compliance with the RFA without waiting for final agency action on such rule.

(Sec. 309) Exclusive jurisdiction is granted to the U.S. Court of Appeals to review challenges by small entities to rules promulgated by the SBA Chief Counsel for Advocacy for implementing the RFA.

(Sec. 310) The Small Business Act is amended to: (1) authorize the SBA Chief Counsel for Advocacy to specify size standards for small business concerns for purposes of any enactment other than the Small Business Act or the Small Business Investment Act of 1958, and (2) permit a party who seeks judicial review of a small business size determination approved by the SBA Chief Counsel for Advocacy to join the Chief Counsel as a party in an action for such review.

(Sec. 312) The SBREFA is amended to require agencies, in developing small entity compliance guides, to solicit input from affected small entities or associations of small entities.

(Sec. 313) The Government Accountability Office (GAO) must complete and publish a study that examines whether the SBA Chief Counsel for Advocacy has the capacity and resources to carry out duties under this title.

TITLE IV--REQUIRE EVALUATION BEFORE IMPLEMENTING EXECUTIVE WISHLISTS ACT

_Require Evaluation before Implementing Executive Wishlists Act or the REVIEW Act_

(Sec. 402) This title prohibits a final agency rule from being published or taking effect until the agency submits the rule to OIRA and OIRA makes a determination as to whether the rule is a high-impact rule that may impose an annual cost on the economy of at least $1 billion. The agency shall publish such determination with the final rule.

An agency shall postpone the effective date of a high-impact rule until the final disposition of all actions seeking judicial review of the rule.

If no person seeks judicial review of a high-impact rule during any period explicitly provided for such review under the authorizing statute or during the 60-day period after the rule is published if no such period is explicitly provided, the rule may take effect as early as the date the applicable period ends.

TITLE V--ALL ECONOMIC REGULATIONS ARE TRANSPARENT ACT

_All Economic Regulations are Transparent Act or the ALERT Act_

(Sec. 502) This title requires each federal agency to submit a monthly report to OIRA for each rule such agency expects to propose or finalize during the following 12 months. The reports must include: (1) a summary of the nature of the rule, (2) the objectives of and legal basis for issuance of the rule, (3) the stage of the rulemaking as of the date of submission, and (4) whether the rule is subject to periodic review as a rule with a significant economic impact.

Each agency must submit a monthly report for any rule expected to be finalized during the following 12 months for which the agency has issued a general notice of proposed rulemaking. The reports must include: (1) an approximate schedule for completing action on the rule; (2) estimates of its cost, economic effects, and any imposition of unfunded mandates; and (3) a list of influential scientific information disseminated by the agency relating to the rule, including any peer review plans for the information.

OIRA must make such monthly reports publicly available on the Internet.

OIRA must publish, not later than October 1 of each year, in the Federal Register: (1) information that OIRA receives from each agency under this title; (2) the number of rules and a list of each such rule that was proposed by each agency and each rule that was finalized by each agency; (3) the number of agency actions that repealed a rule, reduced the scope or cost of a rule, or accelerated the expiration date of a rule; (4) the total cost of all rules proposed or finalized and of any proposed unfunded mandates; and (5) the number of rules for which an estimate of the cost of the rule was not available.

OIRA must make publicly available on the Internet, not later than October 1 of each year: (1) the analysis of the costs or benefits of each proposed or final rule issued by an agency for the preceding year, (2) the docket number and regulation identifier number for each such rule, (3) the number of rules reviewed by the OMB for the preceding year, (4) the number of rules for which a review by the head of an agency was completed, (5) the number of rules submitted to the GAO, and (6) the number of rules for which a resolution of disapproval was introduced in Congress.

The bill prohibits a rule from taking effect until the information required by this title is posted on the Internet for not less than six months, unless: (1) the agency proposing the rule claims a "good cause" exemption from notice-and-comment rulemaking procedures under the APA; or (2) the President determines by executive order that such rule is necessary because of an imminent threat to health or safety or other emergency, for the enforcement of criminal laws, for national security, or to implement an international trade agreement. Such requirement becomes effective eight months after enactment of this title.

TITLE VI--PROVIDING ACCOUNTABILITY THROUGH TRANSPARENCY ACT

_Providing Accountability Through Transparency Act_

(Sec. 602) This title requires the general notice of proposed rulemaking by a federal agency to include the Internet address of a plain-language summary, not exceeding 100 words, of the proposed rule, which shall be posted on the regulations.gov website.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> Senate Committee Passes “Filthy Food Act”  Senate Committee Passes “Filthy Food Act” | Center for Science in the Public Interest
> 
> 
> ...




You know, killing one's customers with tainted food isn't in any company's business plan.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

pismoe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> ...


Sure all easy. Everyone can just grow their own Food. Some people don't even have ready access to a market. They may have to  rely  on canned vegetables.   No need to know how much salt and sugar  is in it  .   What was that meat  fed? Antibiotics anyone? Eggs? Salmonellae anyone? Avoid processed food?  Bread? Care   about   what's in that loaf?  Bake you own ...we have the time and skill.

And it's not just about labeling. It's about safety in manufacturing.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


The  jerk  reaction is the deregulation and the consequence will be more sick people at a time when their access to health care is threatened,


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Once again it's about new laws not old ones



.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------   sounds like YOU and your 'ilk' are at a disadvantage eh PP !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> H.R.5 - 115th Congress (2017-2018): Regulatory Accountability Act of 2017
> 
> *Shown Here:*
> *Passed House amended (01/11/2017)*
> ...


Thank you for documenting it would make it damned near impossible to pass new regulations that are badly needed


----------



## deanrd (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Get the fuck out of here , where in your links does it claim
> 
> *
> The bill would affect every aspect of America’s food supply, undermining federal work to prevent bioterrorist attacks on our food sources, inspect meat and eggs for Salmonella, reduce antibiotic-resistant bacteria in meat and poultry, and inform consumers about the content of the foods we eat.
> ...


It's more believable than Obama being born in Kenya.





Besides, it's a well known fact that Republicans like to play in filth.  Who knows what they eat?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

pismoe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Not me.  I do  grow  vegetables in the summer and buy  organic  when I have to . I  cook most everything from scratch . I  don't  eat meat  or much processed food.  I have the time and talent  and land to do all of that. But it's rather obnoxious to think  that everyone can.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Get the fuck out of here , where in your links does it claim
> ...



*Besides, it's a well known fact that Republicans like to play in filth. Who knows what they eat?*


That's your concern and why?



.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Get the fuck out of here , where in your links does it claim
> ...


We know what the Rotund Orange Ogre eats


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > H.R.5 - 115th Congress (2017-2018): Regulatory Accountability Act of 2017
> ...


What specific new regulations are you speaking of?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   not obnoxious , just reality if they are afraid of the food that is easily available to them PP .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------  and he's a 70 or so President of the USA , has a decent wife , nice kids and Grandkids , lots of money , what not to like  PP .


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 25, 2017)

pismoe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



plus so damned dramatic 

--LOL


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 25, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > My God! Is there no end to the Republican assault on the health, safety and well being of the American people ? First the move to take health care away from millions, freeing corporations to pollute the planet, cutting back on nutritional assistance, and now this:
> ...



/---- Chicken Little the sky is falling 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## deanrd (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Because they spread disease and don't believe in vaccines.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...





deanrd said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...





It must get you upset that it's legal in like over 20 States to keep road kill huh?

.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> We know what the Rotund Orange Ogre eats



Yes, he has TWO scoops of ice cream, which leaves you Nazis outraged, OUTRAGED I TELLS YA...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The  jerk  reaction is the deregulation and the consequence will be more sick people at a time when their access to health care is threatened,



Utter bullshit, chicken little.  You are simply outraged, OUTRAGED I TELLS YA, that people will not be micro-managed by the OberFuhrers and functionaries of the state. The first time a business sells tainted food it will be all over the news just like it was the last time, when the draconian bullshit you Nazis push failed to do anything to safeguard food. 

What you actually fear is loss of power over people.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


The sky is falling. More cancer, diabetes, heart disease.   More anti biotic resistant disease . More obesity. More food born illness. All   because of deregulation


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > The  jerk  reaction is the deregulation and the consequence will be more sick people at a time when their access to health care is threatened,
> ...


No, I fear the loss of the power of the people over the forces of greed , profit, and right wing idiology


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2017)

you guys are such drama queens PP .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The sky is falling. More cancer, diabetes, heart disease.   More anti biotic resistant disease . More obesity. More food born illness. All   because of deregulation



So life expectancy is falling then, Brown Shirt? I mean, if the demagoguery you promote is true, then life expectancy HAS to be falling. 

A good Nazi like you wouldn't blatantly lie about something like this, would you?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




More fatso's because of deregulation?
You really want a nanny state don't you, oh wait of course you do your a vegan and hates the fact people eat meat.


.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 25, 2017)

Power corrupts.

Veganism corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> [
> No, I fear the loss of the power of the people over the forces of greed , profit, and right wing idiology



The forces of greed keep food safe an healthy. If a greedy capitalist sells bad food they lose customer, lose money, and go out of business.

You who seek to rule on the other hand lose nothing if thousands die. The real danger to the food supply is allowing lazy, corrupt and indifferent apparatchiks control.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Not a vegan. A  lacto, Ovo vegetarian and yes, meat is degusting and not sustainable environmentally..


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2017)

They do want a police / nanny state , someone to take care of them .   Common sense seems to be gone .    -----------------------   and obesity is no ones business but the fat persons business .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 25, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> Power corrupts.
> 
> Veganism corrupts absolutely.


Really, ? How so?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2017)

MEAT eating is a personal choice PP .


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2017)

I heard second hand food was making a comeback..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2017)

pismoe said:


> MEAT eating is a personal choice PP .



Meat alone provides the healthy protein humans need to thrive.  Vegetarianism is not a healthy choice. Americans eat too much meat, but zero meat might be worse.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 25, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I heard second hand food was making a comeback..



Eat shit moony...


----------



## pismoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > MEAT eating is a personal choice PP .
> ...


-----------------------------------   Personal choice , i don't care what anyone eats outside of my kids or Grandkids .


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I heard second hand food was making a comeback..
> ...


That is second hand food, to a dog, or rabbit, you know..


----------



## deanrd (Jun 25, 2017)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 25, 2017)

deanrd said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




It's a lot Heather then you buy from Jewel


.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 26, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


The forces greed will just as often drive short term profit while ignoring long term consequences

We all know how good capitalist are at policing themselves. Think about how many cars with known deadly defects were allowed to stay on the road. Remember the subprime mortgage debacle caused by deregulation of the banks.

Getting back to food...

20 percent of baby food tested positive for LEAD, reveals ten-year study



> Research gathered over a period of ten years has shown that 20 percent of baby food is contaminated with lead. As you may know, the CDC reports that *there is no safe level of lead exposure* for children, least of all infants. The report comes from a nonprofit organization known as the Environmental Defense Fund (EDF).
> 
> EDF’s Tim Neltner, who authored this mind-blowing report, commented, “The levels we found were relatively low, but when you add them up — with all the foods children eat … it’s significant.”
> 
> Together with his colleagues, Neltner evaluated data collected from the FDA between 2003 and 2013. All told, 2,164 baby food samples were analyzed. Their findings were shocking and disheartening. A staggering 89 percent of grape juice samples tested positive for lead, and another 86 percent of baby food sweet potatoes and 47 percent of teething biscuits also contained detectable amounts of lead. Apple juice, carrots and arrowroot cookies also tested positive for lead more often than other foods. You can download the full report here.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 26, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------   and be vewy careful of 'meryly streeps' ALAR .   Its a killer , ask 'meryl' for info  P.P. .


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 26, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


/--- Why not move to North Korea where there is no worry of "filthy food" You can always wash your tree bark, bugs and snakes before eating them for dinner.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 27, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The forces greed will just as often drive short term profit while ignoring long term consequences



That would be stupidity, not greed. Those who seek to enrich themselves must offer value or go out of business.

Unless of course they are crooks, in which case they will thrive in the feudal system you promote[/quote]



> We all know how good capitalist are at policing themselves. Think about how many cars with known deadly defects were allowed to stay on the road. Remember the subprime mortgage debacle caused by deregulation of the banks.



Cars which are regulated by our rulers through the DOT, banks which are not only regulated by our rulers but protected from the repercussions of their folly. "Too Big to Fail" is the cry of our lords and Kings in the all powerful state you worship.

The banks cannot be allowed to pay the consequence of their actions the way little people do, I mean Goldman-Sachs gave 10's of millions of dollars to your god Obama in bribes, we must take from the poor to ensure their continued opulence.



> Getting back to food...



Oh, let's do. I've heard our rulers, who you seek to place as lords over every thought and action we enslaved masses take, are so fucking corrupt and incompetent that the allow lead in the most closely controlled food substance that they regulate.



> 20 percent of baby food tested positive for LEAD, reveals ten-year study
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, our glorious rulers sure keep us safe, I can see why you want to enslave all and give them total power over us....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 27, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You know these fascists are always completely convinced that they will be immune from the rule that they seek to foist on other in their totalitarian dream.

*TheProgressivePatriot truly believes he will be a lord who can rule over others should the living hell he promotes ever come to pass. They always do. It is the lust for power that drives those who seek the fascist dictatorship the left promotes.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 27, 2017)

Meathead said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Thanks cupcake but the topic is what's important.

The damn cheeto has now made it perfectly legal for 1% company owners to poison your water and he won't hesitate to do the same tony our food.

There's also the ag-gag laws hat will make it a felony to secretly video cruelty or unhealthy practices.

All across the country, the wealthy are screwing over the working class and RWNJs are helping them. 

I hope you dummies remember that when someone you love dies of food poisoning or poisoned water.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 28, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


 /---- Funny you say that we think we're immune when it was Libtards who lined up for exemptions to Obzocare.  And Didn't Dems in Congress make themselves exempt for most of their legislation?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Sounds pretty much like a description of the Orange Ogre to me. You clearly do not have a clue as to what I believe or want for this country. Either that or you are projecting your own agenda or perhaps just shamelessly and knowingly misrepresenting progressives an liberals .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Did members of Congress exempt themselves from complying with the health care reform laws?

But readers also asked about another claim in the email: that members of Congress "specifically exempted themselves from many of the laws they have passed, such as being exempt from any fear of prosecution for sexual harassment, while ordinary citizens must live under those laws. The latest is to exempt themselves from the healthcare reform, in all of its forms."

PolitiFact first examined the claim that members of Congress are exempt from the provisions of the Affordable Care Act in 2009, when the legislation was still under consideration in Congress.

We rated it False. That claim was based on the assumption that the health care reform plan would have sent everyone -- except Congress -- into a new "public option" federal insurance plan. It would not have.

In fact, the law as passed did not even include a public option -- and Section 1213 of it requires members of Congress and congressional staff, starting in 2014, to buy health plans created by the health care act or offered through the state exchanges the act establishes.

Political scientist Norman Ornstein, a long-time observer of Congress and a resident scholar at the American Enterprise Institute for Public Policy Research, debunked the claim of congressional exemption in a piece he wrote for the Washington newspaper Roll Call.

On the assertion that Members of Congress are exempt from the provisions of the Affordable Care Act: also false," he wrote. "Members of Congress are subject under the health care reform law to the same mandate that others are to purchase insurance, and their plans must have the same minimum standards of benefits that other insurance plans will have to meet. Members of Congress currently have not a gold-plated free plan but the same insurance options that most other federal employees have, and they do not have it provided for free. They have a generous subsidy for their premiums, but no more generous (and compared to many businesses or professions less generous) than standard employer-provided subsidies throughout the country."

FactCheck.org examined the broader claim that members of Congress "specifically exempted themselves from many of the laws they have passed (such as being exempt from any fear of prosecution for sexual harassment)," and found it "15 years out of date" in 2010.

The reason: Passage of the Congressional Accountability Act of 1995. It specifically made sure a variety of laws dealing with civil rights, labor and workplace safety regulations applied to the legislative branch of government. The independent Office of Compliance was set up to enforce the laws in Congress.

The act specifically prohibits harassment based on sex, race, color, religion, national origin, age and disability.

Ornstein, who has been sharply critical of Congress (and only last month co-authored a piece for Foreign Policy magazine titled "Yes, Congress Is That Bad") said it is "not surprising that, in tough times, Americans would be inclined to believe the absolute worst about their elected officials.

"But at least," he added, "let the criticism be fair and based on facts instead of persistent urban legends."

PolitiFact Ohio would agree.

At best, the chain email's statement about Congressional exemptions is ridiculously out of date. At worst, it is cynically inaccurate.

On the Truth-O-Meter, it rates *Pants on Fire!*


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


/----  Members of Congress and their staff members are required by law to purchase their health insurance through the exchanges offered by the Affordable Care Act. However, the federal government subsidizes approximately 72 percent of the premium cost. (TRANSLATION: The tax payer picks up 72% of the premiums. ) Now where is my $2,500 savings?
FACT CHECK: Do Members of Congress Get Free Health Care?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Waite!! Are we moving the goal posts here? First the claim was made that congress made themselves exempt from the ACA. I proved otherwise. Now you're bitching that there plans are heavily subsidized while posting a like that says that is nothing unusual.

I have insurance through my state as a government retiree and both before as well as after retiring, never had to pay anything for it.

Oh, and you were also blathering about it being the Democrats in congress that concocted some special deal, when it's all of congress that we are taking about. Get it together!


----------



## IResist (Jun 28, 2017)

Goodness, that's quite a mess the Democrats will have to clean up once they win in 2018 and 2020.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Another assault on our health!!

EPA To Dismantle Rule That Protects Drinking Water For 117 Million | HuffPost


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





Looks like you didn't debunk much trying to defend Congress


Public Citizen gets it right about insider trading rules




.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Actually, I was not trying to defend congress. They are not my favorite people. I was shooting down your inane assertion that they were exempt from the ACA. Then , when I successfully did that, I destroyed your claim that the fact that their health care plans are subsidized by the taxpayers is somehow  a big issue.

Now, having lost on those points,  you're moving the goal posts again, you're bringing up some horseshit about insider trading which is way off topic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



What a fucking loon you are, as well as a pathological liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> [
> Sounds pretty much like a description of the Orange Ogre to me. You clearly do not have a clue as to what I believe or want for this country. Either that or you are projecting your own agenda or perhaps just shamelessly and knowingly misrepresenting progressives an liberals .



No it doesn't, you recognize yourself in it. You yearn for a return to feudalism, which is what the fascism you promote ultimately boils down to, not because you think you will be a serf, but because you lust to be a lord who can rule with an iron fist over others.

Leftism is a manifestation of stupidity, greed, and a lust for power. Some adopt fascism because they are just stupid, others because they are convinced they will get something for nothing; then there are those like you who lust for power over other men, to enslave your betters.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




You didn't successfully do nothing just didn't want to be bothered with your lame attempt at saying they don't have no perks when it comes to premo health care.


.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Another assault on our health!!
> 
> EPA To Dismantle Rule That Protects Drinking Water For 117 Million | HuffPost



When you see a pile of dog shit on the ground, do you just pick it up and eat it? If the EPA or other government ruler doesn't think for you, you'll just stuff anything into your mouth? Most of us are far smarter than you, we discriminate between healthy and unhealthy foods.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 28, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Another assault on our health!!
> 
> EPA To Dismantle Rule That Protects Drinking Water For 117 Million | HuffPost



The Obama grab on back yard ponds and creeks absolutely needed to be stopped. You fascist thugs have no right to designate someone's private pond as under the thumb of some baron or thane of the federal lordships.

Bravo President Trump for driving the Nazis back. Keep your fucking hands to yourselves. You should have learned that when you were two, but fascist thugs have never been civilized and act like spoiled little brats.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Another assault on our health!!
> ...


Back yard ponds? Seriously? What the fuck are you talking about??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Another assault on our health!!
> ...


If you know what healthy and unhealthy is . This administration prefers that you don't know. Then there are those like you , who will eat dog shit if the government allows  it to be marketed to you,


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Shit man! put down the moonshine jug, sleep it off, and get back to me in the morning. Meanwhile, take and English course.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jun 28, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


What the fuck are you jabbering about? Feudalism, fascism.? You are over the edge to be sure.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You are an idiot.

EPA Fights for Control of Farm Ponds

I know you're just doing what you Nazis do and pretending to not know what it's all about. You goons got your fucking hand smacked for taking what isn't your's, bravo President Trump.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 29, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What the fuck are you jabbering about? Feudalism, fascism.? You are over the edge to be sure.



You do grasp that what you promote is virtually identical to the Nazi party platform of 1925, right?

No matter, the fact is that what you advocate for is the return to a world where a tiny elite of masters rules over the vast sea of peasants. Where the crown, now called "the government" is the rightful owner of all things. The lands belong to the king, now called the government. Each may be granted the right to live on the kings land, by the barons and thanes, now called Czars and secretaries. Each peasant is also the property of the crown, now called government, to be disposed of as the crown sees fit. There are no rights, only privilege granted by the king to favored subjects. Those who belong to the group "gay" are beloved by the crown and granted extraordinary privilege, those who belong to the group "white" are hated by the crown, as are the group "christian." This all changes at the whim of out rulers.

The world existed in this way for all of human history save for a brief moment where free men chose to throw off the shackles of the masters and govern themselves. Those like you have worked ever since to return to the world where the powerful rule the powerless with an iron fist. Where the violent brown shirts of Antifa wreak havoc to create fear among the proles so they will turn to the crown for "order."

Whether you use the name "Progressive," or "Fascist," or "Khmer Rouge," it all boils down to the tiny elite ruling the masses through violence and the threat of violence. It is simply the return to feudalism.


----------



## sartre play (Jul 5, 2017)

The pond deal is real and seems silly, sure there is a reason, some one explain it to me. I like labels, it helps me with choices that keep my weight down, also helps with health issues. & I fight any law that takes protections away from our water. with out clean water there is no life.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 5, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck are you jabbering about? Feudalism, fascism.? You are over the edge to be sure.
> ...


Holy shit! What an over the top load of  paranoid schizophrenic drivel ! All that because government  is regulation food and water to  keep us safe?? My land will belong to the government which will own everything?? No rights?? You had better put down the crack pipe Bubba


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 5, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



It's an entirely, 100% accurate description of what you fascist/progressives advocate for, as we all know.

Let's test this, who should own the means of production, individuals with iron clad private property rights, or the crown? 

Milo speaking is; free speech that is the basis of America, or a seditious hate crime to be punished by the crown? 

Affirmative action is; institutional racism unfathomable in an ethical society, or justifiable revenge against whites who should be severely punished by the crown for the crimes of ancestors they never met against people dead centuries back?

Yeah, exactly.


----------



## regent (Aug 7, 2017)

All the Republicans would have to do is cancel all the pure food and drug laws; food manufacturers would quickly produce the answer to purity and cleanliness.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 10, 2017)

regent said:


> All the Republicans would have to do is cancel all the pure food and drug laws; food manufacturers would quickly produce the answer to purity and cleanliness.




What if the Republicans cancelled the "safe electrical appliance laws," would every house and business burn down, Herr Brown Shirt?


----------



## monkrules (Aug 25, 2017)

Well, it's long been accepted that republicans know how to cheat to win elections, but they have no clue how to govern.

That fact is reaffirmed every day, with every moronic trump administration (& GOP) action.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 26, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Well, it's long been accepted that republicans know how to cheat to win elections, but they have no clue how to govern.
> 
> That fact is reaffirmed every day, with every moronic trump administration (& GOP) action.



Yeah, that's why Republicans fight against voter ID, so that they can have illegals vote for them.

You Stalinists sure are smart...


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 26, 2017)

LOL...

Regressive Parasite begins another cut and paste thread with "My God", as if he believes God exists...

If this idiot is opposed to it, then it's probably decent legislation.


----------



## monkrules (Aug 26, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's long been accepted that republicans know how to cheat to win elections, but they have no clue how to govern.
> ...


TRY to be honest, for once in your life. There are LOTS of way to cheat in elections. And republicans are experts in all of them. They've been cheating for decades.

Just do a little research. The truth will set you free.


----------



## Zander (Aug 26, 2017)

If only we had more government.......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...



There are lots of ways to cheat, and you Stalinists use them all. 

I've done a lot of research into what you of the Khmer Rouge do. California openly registers illegals to vote and passed a law that they will not be prosecuted when they do vote.

We ALL know about you of the Khmer Rouge and the dead voting in Chicago.


----------



## monkrules (Aug 27, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You post only brainless shit. 

Why do you insist on embarrassing yourself by showing how stupid you are? Go bother someone else will you, little boy.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 27, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> There are lots of ways to cheat, and you Stalinists use them all.
> 
> I've done a lot of research into what you of the Khmer Rouge do. California openly registers illegals to vote and passed a law that they will not be prosecuted when they do vote.



Suuuuuure they did.

Shouldn't the nice attendant be coming around with your meds now? That should make you feel better.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...




You little Khmer Rouge shitheads openly encourage illegal aliens to vote

Look, you're a stupid guy, which is why you're a fascist democrat, so let's humiliate you, shall we?

Start with the OPEN election fraud perpetrated by your filthy fascist party in the one party peoples state of KKKalifornia;

{This bill would provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization and not the fault of that person. The bill would also provide that if a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of this program, and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization and is not guilty of fraudulently voting or attempting to vote}

Bill Text - AB-1461 Voter registration: California New Motor Voter Program.

holy shit gulag man, did that just openly condone voting by illegals?
*
a person who is ineligible to vote becomes registered to vote by operation of the California New Motor Voter Program in the absence of a violation by that person of the crime described above, that person’s registration shall be presumed to have been effected with official authorization*

Why you fucking Pol Pot piles of shit you... Damned if that isn't open voter fraud by your filthy and criminal party.
*
and that person votes or attempts to vote in an election held after the effective date of the person’s registration, that person shall be presumed to have acted with official authorization *

Well aren't you criminal scum something, openly encouraging illegals to vote and covering for them when they do.

Oh, will you try to lie that the above is not the text of the bill? You are one dumb motherfucker, so chances are you will...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > There are lots of ways to cheat, and you Stalinists use them all.
> ...




DERP

Yeah, you of the Khmer Rouge are all about integrity...


----------



## monkrules (Aug 29, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Thanks for a good laugh. Your post is so full of shit (just like you) that you have done a better job of embarrassing yourself than anyone else could ever hope to do. So there's not much that I have to add, except: keep up the good work. You're making yourself look like an even bigger dumb-ass with every word you post.

So long, Sucker. Now, crawl back under trump's desk. 

He needs you to .... entertain him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 29, 2017)

monkrules said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...



Uh retard, that is California law..


----------



## Peach (Sep 6, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



And you PNF have been DEFEATED, accept the fact.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 9, 2017)

Every food act has levels of permissible filth.  I remember being outraged about the levels of allowable rodent feces and insect body parts.

Food cannot be made sterile.  And if it is made sterile it's grown in a laboratory with meat out of a test tube.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 10, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Uncensored2008 

You'll believe anything that furthers the idiot agenda. 

No, California does not _"openly registers illegals to vote and passed a law that they will not be prosecuted when they do vote"_.

Obviously, you have NOT any research beyond what you are instructed to believe.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Every food act has levels of permissible filth.  I remember being outraged about the levels of allowable rodent feces and insect body parts.
> 
> Food cannot be made sterile.  And if it is made sterile it's grown in a laboratory with meat out of a test tube.




Yep and thanks to you RWNJs, our standards just get lower and lower. 

And, thanks to you RWNJs, there will soon be no regulations at all. 

Read the other idiots on this thread. Like you, they're all saying their daddy pino trump will take care of them.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 11, 2017)

just a comment on filthy food .    A tiny small amount of filth and corruption is much better for human beings , especially widdle kids as the filth introduced in tiny amounts help kids to develop healthy and robust immune systems .    ---------  my thoughts are that if i can't see and identify the bugs and corruption in food and if i wash and cook food properly then there is no problem with filthy food in the USA .   its  just common sense and this is just a comment .


----------



## miketx (Sep 11, 2017)

God at the stupid.....


----------



## miketx (Sep 11, 2017)

It never occurred to any of you media fed fools that we have too many regulations?


----------



## pismoe (Sep 11, 2017)

they like the regulations because with regulations the ignorant can think that they are SAFE so their safety and heath is not their responsibility .   They want to be able to blame someone else / government if they get sick . Dummies is what they are as they never learned how to take care of themselves .


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 13, 2017)

Human beings like all earthly animals are not constructed to live on sterile food.  

We might well move toward all food laboratory created with added chemical flavoring.  Them there will be complaints of chemical food.


----------

